# FIsh Slime Coat



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

So.. after i did a water change 2 days ago, i notice some of my fish has this slime kind of thing sticking on its skin and its just swinging back and forth as the fish swims

now, i m also wondering if this is just damage that they did to themself when they darted around the tank, as their is rocks in the tank and their not the smoothest kinds

its mostly in the face mask area, the lip and the gills.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

....help if you tell us what type of fish you're talking about?


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

frontosas they're 6-7 inches


----------

